# Hypothetical -- You are the ruler of a third world country



## Sal Monella (May 2, 2005)

You are the ruler of a land locked third world country in the modern world. For unknown reasons, you can only outfit your air force with prop driven aircraft that actually saw combat in WWII. (That means no matter how few aircraft were deployed, it actually engaged the enemy.)

Which top three aircraft would you choose in the following categories and why?:

Heavy Bomber

Light / Attack Bomber

Fighter-Bomber 

Dedicated Air to Air Fighter


----------



## mosquitoman (May 2, 2005)

Lanc, Mossie, Beau and Mustang (for it's range)


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

Personally, I wouldn't waste money on combat aircraft if I was a Third World Country ruler. They can't feed themselves, let alone fight any kind of dedicated conflict. 

If I had to choose though, it would be the Lancaster, Mosquito, P-47 and Spitfire. 

Lancaster because it delivers a large load in one trip, much larger than any other bomber of the war besides the B-29. It also takes less crew. 

Mosquito because it's fast and effective. Had the lowest sortie:loss ratio of the war, for bombers, (I think) and is cheap and easy to build. 

P-47 because it's rugged and deadly. Can deliver a large payload and is cheaper than the P-38. 

Spitfire because I don't care for range. Taking a purely defensive stance I'd rather have an interceptor. Plus, being the ruler, I'd want one for myself.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 2, 2005)

Heavy Bomber - B-29 Superfortress (Because TLSLA)

Light Bomber / Attack - A-26 Invader (It had a payload of 6,000lbs and could muster 16 forward firing .50 cal.s)

Fighter Bomber - P-47N or F4U-4 (Clearly the best heavy fighters IMHO)

Dedicated Fighter - Not sure ... I'll get back to you.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 2, 2005)

The Dominican Republic operated P-51s for years, sounds familiar.

I would go with F4Us, B-26s(Douglas), P-47s and B-17s. Although I think the B-29 would be better, because I am in a third world country, I think something like a 29' would be beyond the capacity of my pilots and maintainers.   

Has anyone ever read or subscribed to SAFO?


----------



## mosquitoman (May 2, 2005)

SAFO?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 2, 2005)

Small Air Forces Observer. They specialize in publishing articles and photos of small and obscure air forces ex. Peruvian SU-22s, Angolan Mig-17s, Botswanian F-5s etc. They also have lots of WWII stories (Philippine P26s, Mexican P-47s, etc.) I think their subscription is $14.00 us a year.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 2, 2005)

I've seen it before, but never subscribed to it. I've looked through the odd one.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 2, 2005)

That's pretty steep. $14.00 a year for a third world air force observer?

Does it come with a basket of chickens?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 2, 2005)

I think that's 4 or 5 issues. They're usually about 25 pages per issue. Sometimes they have some good stuff if you're into seaplanes of the Estonian Air Force


----------



## Glider (May 2, 2005)

B29 for range, bombload and protection
Mossie for range bombload and flexibility. (PR) that often forgotten role.
Mossie for flexibilty (I like 1000lb internal bomb load)
Meteor III as a fighter. Speed, armament 4 x 20 mkV in the nose and a decent range


----------



## Glider (May 3, 2005)

Apologies, replace the Meteor with a TA152H


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 3, 2005)

Heavy Bomber - B-29

Attack - A-26

Fighter-Bomber - Fw-190F-8

Fighter - P-38L


8)


----------



## kiwimac (May 4, 2005)

Bomber: Piaggio p-108
Attack: Henschel Hs 129
Fighter-Bomber, Fw 190 A8 0r F series
Interceptor, Ta152 / Reggiane Re 2005

Kiwimac


----------



## Smokey (May 4, 2005)

Heavy Bomber: B-29

Light / Attack Bomber: Ju 388

Fighter-Bomber: P-47

Dedicated Air to Air Fighter: Spitfire XIV


----------



## BombTaxi (May 4, 2005)

Heavy Bomber: Lancaster B.III

Light / Attack Bomber: Ar234 Blitz

Fighter - Bomber: Typhoon

Inteceptor: Tempest


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 4, 2005)

ok just for the recdord they no longer like to be refered to as "third world countries", they prefer "LEDCs" or "Less Economically Developed Countries".........

but.......

Heavy Bomber- Avro Lancaster Mk.I

light/attack bomber- Mosquito

Fighter bomber- Corsair 

Interceptor- Spitfire


----------



## evangilder (May 4, 2005)

Nice list Lanc. I am surprised that you actually selected a non-English made airplane. Impressive! 

For me
Bomber: Lancaster (FBJ made a good point about the B-29 being difficult and costly to repair) The load carrying capability is the main reason

Light Attack/Bomber: B-25 Mitchell

Fighter Bomber: Tough call, either the P-47 or the Corsair

Interceptor: F8F Bearcat


----------



## Jank (May 4, 2005)

Don't think the Bearcat ever saw combat.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

kiwimac said:


> Bomber: Piaggio p-108
> Attack: Henschel Hs 129
> Fighter-Bomber, Fw 190 A8 0r F series
> Interceptor, Ta152 / Reggiane Re 2005
> ...



Nice! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 4, 2005)

CC, you mean you're not in the least bit impressed that i chose a american plane??

and evan, you make the point about the B-29 being hard to repair, then pick a bearcat!!


----------



## evangilder (May 4, 2005)

Oops, you're right, I forgot about that stipulation. Tough call then, double up on the P-47 or maybe select the Hellcat for interceptor.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

Nope, because you only chose it due to British influence :Wink:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 4, 2005)

what do you mean i "chose it due to British influence"??


----------



## evangilder (May 4, 2005)

Bearcat is not that hard to repair. We haev guys that work on our regulary who don't complain too much about it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 4, 2005)

but are your guys working in LEDC conditions??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

I live in Cornwall. Talk about 3rd world county


----------



## evangilder (May 4, 2005)

We ARE a non-profit organization! So we have limitations. But as far as advanced hardware, there really isn't any. It's just one big honking engine with a fuselage and wings attached. Nothing crazy.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

So basically, as long as you know your engines and have a basic mechanical knowledge then thats all you need? Heck, I could do that


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 4, 2005)

CC there's nothing "third world" about cornwall, not only do we have some of the most modern buildings in the world, we have some of the most innovative technology including break through ways of generating electricity, and a business broadband system better than most major cities.......


----------



## evangilder (May 4, 2005)

Pretty much, one A P (Or is that A E? I always forget) certificate and you are off and wrenching.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

Wow. I reckon I could do that.



the lancaster kicks ass said:


> CC there's nothing "third world" about cornwall, not only do we have some of the most modern buildings in the world, we have some of the most innovative technology including break through ways of generating electricity, and a business broadband system better than most major cities.......



What modern buildings? Yes, innovative technology ie Huge wind turbines that are bloody useless and no-one wants. We also have friends who recently moved down from London, and they complain of the poor Broadband services.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 4, 2005)

but do your friends own a business down here?? and the eden project, pretty damn modern, and we have the world's largest satalite station, and it's not just wind turbines (the same ones that are likely to be powering your house right now), but we also have some of the most innovative wave powered generators planned...........

and i'm getting seriously pissed off with you always bashing Cornwall, no you may not like it here, it's not that i have the problem with, it's the fact that you give us absolutely no credit and bash us when it's not even nessisary, it's totally un-nessisary for you to forever bash as, so just shut up, in a few years you can move far, far away from here and the way you're going at the moment i'll be glad to see the back of you.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

Yes they do have a business. And The Eden project was desgned by a Belgian or something.The wave machines and wind turbines are only here because we take the Gulf Stream and the winds coming in for the atlantic.
When 17 im off to Bridgewater hopefully. Then ill probably go to Milton Keynes or somewhere similar. Now I could start talking about the people who live in Cornwall but I really dont want to cause any offence.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 4, 2005)

dude you're causing offence already, just stop insulting cornwall so quickly, yes we know you have a problem with it, but it's your opinion, and it's incredibly insulting when you simply sit there and slag us off when you know little about us or are too stupid to acknowledge that we are not as bad as you make out.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

I dont recall insulting Cornwall anywhere. Read it again, you will see I didnt insult it at all, I was simply pointing out facts I have picked up.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 4, 2005)

you said 



> I live in Cornwall. Talk about 3rd world county



as we are part of a, if you like, "first world country" how can this be fact, haw exactily can we be a "third world county" when our counties are not even designated as such?? then how can it be fact??

and stop making such pathetic points just to try and come back at me, what you said about cornwall was a totally unprevoked insult, it was not fact at all..............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

I see you failed to miss the "  " that suffixed that post. If I really thought it was third world, then I wouldnt have half the stuff I have or live in such a nice house. Im not making any pathetic points.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 4, 2005)

so you meant it as a joke??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

My initial comment yes. I havent intended any offence and if I have im sorry.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 4, 2005)

accepted.........


----------



## Udet (May 4, 2005)

Lancaster do not be over sensitive.

I do not why but this part of discussion reminded of a breakfast i had with some mathemathicians in New York last year. 

We were all mathemathicians with the exception of one gentleman who happened to be an attorney. I never really knew what was the purpose of his presence there. Some of my math mates and i were upset to discover an unpleasant low life form was sharing the table with us. At some point the discussion at the table diverted to politics (Bush, Irak and similar shit) and the lawyer praised the absolute and unconditional support of the loyal British ally which he addressed as the *"Federal Republic of England". * 


Internet services stink in the majority of places in Europe i have had the chance of visiting and living. Roma is the epitome of futility when it comes to internet services. Paris was another nightmare. London does not fare significantly better in this department.

My mother in London sees a broadband internet connection as kind of an unreachable paradise, when absolutely all of the guys and girl with whom i either work or hang out here in Mexico are broadbanded both at their homes and public places.

There some ISPs here who could teach interesting lessons to most european ISPs.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 4, 2005)

this was not about the interent connection, this was about what i thought was a very ill informed, unsensitive, offensive and downright stupid remark (i now realise it wasn't however).............


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 4, 2005)

"_this was not about the interent connection,_"

I hope this was not about lawyers either. 

Oh, and before I forget. Lanc,


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 4, 2005)

no we were both simply trying to make a different point.......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 4, 2005)

Jank said:


> Don't think the Bearcat ever saw combat.



The French used them in Indo China


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

They were just reaching frontline service I think, a bit like the F7F


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2005)

My god...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2005)

Well here is what I would pick:

Heavy Bomber: B-29 because well lets face it it was the best and most advanced heavy bomber to see combat in WW2.

Light Attack Bomber: A-26B Invader because she could carry a decent bomb load of 6000lb and could pack a punch with all of her foward firing armament. Beautiful plane too none the less.

Fighter Bomber: Fw-190A-8/U11 because it was fast, maneuverable, and had great armament.

Dedicated Air to Air Fighter: Fw-190D because it was fast, manueaverable, was a match for anything in the skies and had good armament.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

Well, barring the Dora it seems youve almaost exactly replicated my list, which of course shows that you have good tastes and are sensible 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2005)

Good for you, maybe I have taught you something.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 4, 2005)

OR maybe it is *I* who taught *YOU* something..........Nah thatd would be ridiculous, you must have taught me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 4, 2005)

Just as long as we know....


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2005)

Davidicus.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 4, 2005)




----------



## BombTaxi (May 4, 2005)

I have no idea what that has to do with anything...but its funny as hell!


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 4, 2005)

Perhaps you should try Plan_E.


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2005)

The picture was funny, don't ruin it with lame comments.


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2005)

I forgot to tell you, Davidicus,


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 4, 2005)

Plan_D, I regret to inform you that:






Don't feel bad though.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 4, 2005)

and again:


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2005)

Just face it, Davidicus,


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 4, 2005)

I'm almost afraid to ask where you're finding this stuff.


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2005)

I'll take this lull to show the world my view on gay marriage...


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 4, 2005)

When you've been a homo for as long as Plan_D, I guess you're bound to accumulate lots of keepsake pictures.


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2005)

What's wrong? Ran out? You've obviously used them all trying to convert lanc to bat for your side.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 4, 2005)

That's quite a collection you have accumulated.

You win, just don't stand behind me and keep your hands above your waist.


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2005)

You've taken more of a fancy to lanc, I know. Don't worry, I won't intervene on your love quest.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 4, 2005)

That's right, Lanc is mine. You don't need him since you have the new GayStation 2.

What level were you bragging about getting to again?


----------



## Sal Monella (May 4, 2005)

OK guys. I think I can speak for everyone here when I say that this whole thread is making me a little queasy.

Especially that nuke that David just dropped. I think it's fair to say David has won. Plan d, just walk away before this gets even more disturbing.





P.S. That was really funny.


----------



## BombTaxi (May 4, 2005)

Im glad I cant see any of Davidicus' pics - I get some message saying 'forum images down'. But the text was bad enough...


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2005)

Alright, it's official...


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2005)

We can't leave it at that without me adding one I made...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 4, 2005)

Sh*t! The wife's gonna be pissed!


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2005)

I don't know if you all know that I have a parrot which I named Carrot-Pete (I have shown pictures of him before) but he has something to say...


----------



## Sal Monella (May 4, 2005)

You made it? 

OK, I can appreciate unabashed dedication to one's perverse sexual orientation but this is getting a tad bit ridiculous don't you think?


----------



## plan_D (May 4, 2005)

It's funny, that's all it is.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 4, 2005)

*Hees Baack!*


----------



## kiwimac (May 5, 2005)

You know I think we have made that slight move from humorous to insulting!

Time to stop, I think chaps!

Kiwimac


----------



## Medvedya (May 5, 2005)

Yes, far too much protestation from both of you methinks.


----------



## Jank (May 5, 2005)

Oh my. I'l say That gay station game looks a bit scary.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 5, 2005)

Damn, that was hilarious


----------



## Medvedya (May 5, 2005)

but....


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 5, 2005)

Seen it before and its still good 

And also...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 5, 2005)

Well I might as well join in.


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (May 5, 2005)

That has a bit of an adverse effect dont you think? One less kitten = one less pussy, more requirement for masturbation


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2005)




----------



## wmaxt (May 5, 2005)

If I were a third world dictator with limited funds I would probably go like this. 

B-17 or Lanc for heavy bomber. Range is probably not to great and the B-17 is cheeper to fly.
P-38 or P-51(economy) for fighter/fighter bomber. 
The question here is economy and range most 3rd world countries are poor and small and don't really need the range so maybe F4U-4s would be best. in the middle for cost of aquisition and maintenance high on performance and flexability.
C-46 transports
T-6 trainers
The F4Us would have to stand in for Recon.
Several 3rd world countries used B-25s into the '70s too.

Comments

wmaxt


----------



## Hot Space (May 5, 2005)

For some strange reason I need to go off and have sex after reading this Thread  

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (May 5, 2005)

Well make sure you don't set off the Gay Alarm!


----------



## Hot Space (May 5, 2005)

Set it off? I've got the "Duluxe" Model in Pink here..........also it has some very nice lace around it. Looks rather beautiful in a "I've got a Moustache and I know how to use it" way  

Hot Space


----------



## Medvedya (May 5, 2005)

A nice big, bushy, tickly one I hope?


----------



## Hot Space (May 5, 2005)

Yep and the moustache  

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2005)

Does it tickle?


----------



## Hot Space (May 5, 2005)

No it hurt's but the moustache does though  

Hot Space


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2005)

man this's is funny but fortunatly most of the pics don't show........


----------



## Hot Space (May 6, 2005)

Give me 15 quid and I'll show you me ankle  

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2005)




----------



## Hot Space (May 6, 2005)

You don't give me 15 quid and I won't *show* ya me ankle  

Hot Space


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2005)

sorry HS i aint as well versed in gay talk as you seem to be.........


----------



## Hot Space (May 6, 2005)

It's the underwear don't you know............   

Hot Space


----------



## DAVIDICUS (May 6, 2005)

Hey Lanc,


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2005)

Haha  Im just dreading the time that these pictures get directed at me


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> That has a bit of an adverse effect dont you think? One less kitten = one less pussy, more requirement for masturbation



That theory sucks dont it!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2005)

Unfortunate choice of words, but yeah it does


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2005)

I thought it was funny.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 6, 2005)

Yes. Funny cos its true.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 6, 2005)

Pretty much if you like to screw cats!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 6, 2005)

even though it makes me look bad that's quite a funny pic david........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 7, 2005)

Ofcourse you find it funny, you are trying to hide the tears!


----------



## Kongo Otto (May 11, 2005)

If i would be an third world dictator,i wouldn´t buy any WW2 Aircraft.
I would transfer the money to my Swiss Bank Account.   

Ok i am serious now:

Heavy Bomber: none
Light/Attack Bomber: Pe-2
Fighter Bomber: IL-2M
Air to Air Fighter: Yak-9

I wouldn´t chose a heavy Bomber because my low educated Soldiers couldn´t maintain them,also my third world Country is very small,so there is no use for them.
For all other categories i would choose Sovjet Airplanes for their easy maintenace under even the worst conditions.
And they are cheaper then other WW2 Airplanes so i can transfer more 
money to my Swiss Bank Account.
After i received the Sovjet Planes, i will kick out the Sovjet Advisers a few years later and ask the US Government for military assistance and i will get all military equipment which i want for free,which makes it possible for me to transfer even more Bucks to my Swiss Bank Account.Then my friends in Washington DC call me an"important friend and allie"all other Nations call me the President of Egypt


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2005)

good plan, but if you're allies with america i see no need for defencive arms, just ask the americans insted..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

Actually, having no heavy bomber makes sense. If you are a third-world nation you are unlikely to be on the offensive so defensive weapons are the order of the day. Good thinking 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2005)

but at the same time no one will be expecting you to attack them- giving you the element or suprise if you did go on the offensive........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

Seriously though, can you imagine a third world country like Canada invading the US?  (Joke NS  )


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 11, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Seriously though, can you imagine a third world country like Canada invading the US?  (Joke NS  )



They have, have you ever been to Florida!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 11, 2005)

Haha


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 11, 2005)

Otherwise known as "New Canada". 

Why does everyone pick on us? 
Oh yeah...we're such easy targets.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 11, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> cheddar cheese said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously though, can you imagine a third world country like Canada invading the US?  (Joke NS  )
> ...



Yeah and the people from Florida (nothing but Displaced Yankees!  anyways) invade North Carolina every summer and fall. Me and my family have a house in the mountains of North Carolina and we would always have to leave the area when the "Floridiots" would come!


----------



## BombTaxi (May 11, 2005)

I can see why they invade NC tho, Ive got family out there, and when I visited the Outer Banks I knew Id found the place I wanted to live when I get out the hole I presently call home! 

Back on topic (sorry! ), I can see where people are coming from with not choosing a heavy bomber, but think of it this way: 

A third world country doesnt have a lot of infrastructure. A week-long offensive with a wing of heavies would destroy what was there...then you walk in and begin the victory celebrations


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2005)

Yeah but you have to afford the bombs and fuel to fly the heavies.


----------



## BombTaxi (May 11, 2005)

If you had only to launch a minimal ground offensive against an enemy with no C3I structure or logistical support, it could well be worth it. After all, you'd spend the dosh on a landward slog to the objective otherwise...


----------



## pbfoot (May 11, 2005)

we used to invade every fri night our last call was at 1 and theres was 3 and only a 5 minute drive


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 11, 2005)

But our side of the falls is prettier. 

Aww who cares, their bars are open!


----------



## Bushranger (May 12, 2005)

Heavy Bomber:B-24 or Pe-8, both could carry bug payloads
Light / Attack Bomber: A-26, but wasn't that a medium bomber? That or Il-2
Fighter Bomber:Mossie or Beaufighter
Air to Air: P-51
Trainer:Hind, could be used as trainer and light bomber/close ground support


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

The A-26 could be used as a light bomber or a attack aircraft. She could carry a good payload of 6000lb of bombs and she packed a punch of cannons and machine guns. I believe she could even be fitted with rockets under the wings.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

16x .50 cals in fact. Lovely!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

She was a marvalous plane, I believe. My favorite aircraft of her catagory.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

Mine too. 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 12, 2005)

And she looked good too....


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

Damn good.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

not really.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

I knew you'd come spoil the party.


----------



## plan_D (May 12, 2005)

Really, it was a party open to being spoilt but I like the A-26 so unfortunately (for me) I wasn't able to spoil the party with any serious conviction.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 12, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Damn good.
> 
> One of my Favs! Have you ever seen the movie "Always."


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

I've never heard of it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

that aint the one where the little kid manages to land one of them, after his father steals it from an airshow, in about 100ft of grass is it??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 12, 2005)

B-26s are uesd as fire bombers.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

Ok now which B-26 are we talking about, the orginal B-26 or the B-26 that was neé A-26?


----------



## mosquitoman (May 12, 2005)

The Marauder or the Invader?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 12, 2005)

INVADER OF COURSE! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

I like them both. I think the Maruader and the Invader are sweet aircraft.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Damn right. The A-26's predecessor, the A-20, is pretty cool as well.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

I agree.


----------

